# Accedentally turned my wife on to Interracial Cuckold porn. What should I do?



## Greenpen

I am a married white male in my late 20's. My wife and I have been married for almost 9 years. I often view interracial porn that is mostly homemade involving real white wives with black men. Over the years this has evolved for me, it initially was just me being turned on by the reality of homemade porn but then it moved on to wives and them cheating with black men and so on. I enjoy watching this because I think it’s dirty and kinky but I never fantasize about it being my wife with other men. I like the thought of the wives being dirty and their husbands being humiliated. I know that my wife knows that I have watched this (most likely from my browser history) because she has made reference in an argument about it in an attempt to piss me off by saying that because I enjoy interracial porn and such that there may be a possibility of me being gay or bi..lol. Anyway, I recently discovered by snooping on her phone that she has been watching interracial porn now almost exclusively. I have not mentioned that I found this at all but I did bring up porn and masturbation the other day during a normal conversation and she told me how she had made herself orgasm twice while watching a man perform oral on a woman. She however, did not mention how it was a black man in the video…I only know this because I watched part of the video while on her phone and it was the same as she described. In the past ( as far as I know) she was never attracted to black men but I think I may have triggered her to watch the porn I was watching therefore implanting the fantasy. To get to the point, I do not want my wife sleeping with other men at all and I think she may have got that impression from what I have been watching. I feel that her new found fantasy may become an obsession and she will lose interest in me and I am reluctant to talk to her about it because If she knows I don’t approve it may become more appealing to her like putting gas on the fire for lack of other words… What should I do?? Just to clarify, the type of porn I am referring to is not just regular interracial porn, It is homemade interracial cheating wife porn. Infidelity is the whole object of the fantasy, that's the reason for my concern for her viewing it.


----------



## PBear

So it's ok for you to watch it, but not her? I'm confused...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Greenpen

No, I'm fine with her watching porn...it's the type that she is watching that has me honestly insecure. In these type of pornos that's how the infedely starts, the female is introduced to black men on video and then makes the fantasy a reality...with and/or without the husband being there. I'm afraid she will be consumed by the thought and act on it. And also that she may become less attracted to me.


----------



## Hope1964

She watched one video and it has you this worried?? Porn doesn't lead to cheating in women any more than it does in men. Less, I'd wager.

There must be more than this going on for you to be this worried that she would cheat. Or else you have very little confidence in her self control.


----------



## Greenpen

Not just one video, there was LOTS of the same type videos over a few weeks period.


----------



## Hope1964

So why would it lead to her cheating?? I watch girl on girl sometimes, that doesn't mean I want to experience it for real.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Greenpen. Ask her about it. You are worrying about how you perceive how she feels. She may not feel that way at all.


----------



## sinnister

I wouldnt worry about it. Just speak to her openly and honestly about why you like it and ask her the same.


----------



## Entropy3000

wifelover said:


> Is the porn somehow dirtier or kinkier or more threatening because it is interracial? If so, there is all kinds of screw up going on there. I get that one might be worried if your wife is having adultery fantasies. I don't get why it is more threatening if she is having INTERRACIAL adultery fantasies. Also, frankly, I am at a loss as to why it's fine for you to use porn to indulge in fantasies about other women but it isn't alright for your wife to use porn the same way.
> 
> I am at a loss. Then again, I think that porn is pretty destructive. I just think it bizarre that you think it gets to be destructive for her but not for you.


This is a very specific fetish the OP is into in watching this stuff. The more humiliating the better for them. The more different these guys are from them the better.

Messed up? You bet. Just my opinion.


----------



## SadSamIAm

You look at this specific porn and it turns you on.  You say it doesn't mean you want to actually have it happen. It just turns you on.

Why can't it be the exact same for your wife? 

It turns her on, but she doesn't want to actually do it.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Unless she has been hinting she would like to try this I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## jaharthur

This one may take the hypocritical prize. You watch this porn frequently and it's OK but it's not OK for your wife to do the same? You worry because she might get the idea infidelity is OK but she's not supposed to have the same concern about her?

Wow.


----------



## Pravius

Basically what he is saying is that he may have given his wife the wrong impression by being into something in fantasy land but he fears she may think he likes it in real life and wants for it to happen.

I see your point in fearing that you may have triggered something in her. My wife just recently shared with me that one of her desires in life is to have a MMF threesome with me and another man. I am NOT into this at all personally. Furthermore she has the hots for this man at work that she wants to do this with. Sounds worse than it is. She desires this only from a sexual standpoint, she desires 2 mens attention on her sexually. 

I am not into this fantasy at all and told her maybe one day but not now and we need to work on us. Anyway my point in saying this is, I want to entertain her with the fantasy because I know this turns her on, so I was debating on showing her some of the sites you mention. I have looked at it as well to see if this is something I could do. I decided that I do not want to share her, just my personal preference knowing who I am. I have the same fear as you, if I show her this, will it make her desires stronger? 

I personally think it will, so I have decided, at least until I feel more comfortable in the relationship that I am not going to endulge her with this in any shape or form. If she chooses too on her own she can but she really doesnt ever look at porn on her own.

My suggestion to you, talk to her. Ask her what she sees in it, and ask her if she thinks that you want it. Be honest and truthful that this is fantasy and not something you desire in real life. If it is something she wants you will have to decide but let me tell you from EXPERIENCE that you need to follow your heart, if this is something that you can not handle do not be afraid to admit it, it's who you are. While we do anything we can to make the most important people happy in our lives the most important person is you. Be true to yourself.


----------



## Hope1964

People usually tell their spouse they 'have a fantasy of a MMF threesome' or whatever other threesome they want, when they already have a certain someone in mind. In other words, when they start thinking of cheating, or already are. They don't want to actually cheat, and in their twisted minds they think they can get their spouse to agree to it then it isn't cheating. They don't REALLY want you involved, they're just involving you to assuage their conscience.

Greenpen, has your wife said this is something she wants to try sometime, like Pravius's wife did?


----------



## Greenpen

Thank you Pravius, I think you have had the best understanding of what I am trying to say. I'm not trying to be hypocritical at all, as I said, I am completely fine with her watching porn, what has bothered me is this specific (wife being used) type of porn that worries me and yes I do fear that I may have triggered something in her, awakened a dragon by actually assisting in creating a fantasy of her committing acts of this nature. I think you're very wise in the way you are handling your situation, if you do show her the sites I think will really make her desires stronger. I think I should just take your advice and come clean about why I've watched it and make it clear that I would never want her to become the girl in the videos and see what she sees in it...as some of these other folks have mentioned, It could really just be nothing..


----------



## Machiavelli

Greenpen said:


> No, I'm fine with her watching porn...it's the type that she is watching that has me honestly insecure. In these type of pornos that's how the infedely starts, the female is introduced to black men on video and then makes the fantasy a reality...with and/or without the husband being there. I'm afraid she will be consumed by the thought and act on it. And also that she may become less attracted to me.


This sounds like the clowns who advertise for BBC on Craigslist and the delta/gamma husband films his rank 4 wife getting nailed from every direction by black guys and then posts his home videos on a blog. If that's it and that's the only type of porn she's watching you may have created a problem. Quit watching it, quit talking about it, and start acting alpha or you're likely to find a couple of those videos on your wife's phone where she's the star.

Since you're watching this stuff, I'm assuming you'd like to get laid more often that you actually do, is that a fair assumption?


----------



## Greenpen

@HOPE 1964- No, my wife has never shared that she would want that. But some things have been odd, like, part of what has pushed me to post this is. After I saw her porn I wanted to feel her out about it. Yesterday morning we made love for the first time in over a week (we had a small argument leading to no sex for a while.) Later in the day I said I was still frisky and suggested we be adventurous and head to the room and watch porn. I insisted she pick the videos and the first thing she brought up was a MMF three-way (white ppl and directed). Later on, she brought up Adult theater porn she said she had seen but grossed her out that involved a married white woman performing oral on many strangers including black men. I told her it was gross and she agreed but she said she just thought it was interesting that she didn’t masturbate to it. At some point she mentioned how so many of the Amateur videos were of wives with black men and asked me why a husband would want to see that- I said I didn’t know.... and she said "well you watch it". I can't figure out if that’s what she wants or if she is trying to see if that is what I want.


----------



## Greenpen

@Machiavelli- I consider myself to be an Alpha male and my wife is very attractive, I'm the Department Head at my work, been in 2 wars..blah, blah, blah- I don’t know why but that’s the porn I like...but like I said, I don’t want my wife doing that. And I think we'd all like to get laid a little more often...


----------



## LdyVenus

Ohhh the tables have turned, interesting. I might just have to "out porn" my H. Lol...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli

Greenpen said:


> @Machiavelli- I consider myself to be an Alpha male and my wife is very attractive, I'm the *Department Head at my work, been in 2 wars..blah, blah, blah*- I don’t know why but that’s the porn I like...but like I said, I don’t want my wife doing that. And I think we'd all like to get laid a little more often...


Sorry, but none of that is necessarily alpha in the sexual attraction department. How old are you and how often do women hit on you? At work and random, like at the grocery store.


----------



## Pravius

Greenpen said:


> @HOPE 1964- No, my wife has never shared that she would want that. But some things have been odd, like, part of what has pushed me to post this is. After I saw her porn I wanted to feel her out about it. Yesterday morning we made love for the first time in over a week (we had a small argument leading to no sex for a while.) Later in the day I said I was still frisky and suggested we be adventurous and head to the room and watch porn. I insisted she pick the videos and the first thing she brought up was a MMF three-way (white ppl and directed). Later on, she brought up Adult theater porn she said she had seen but grossed her out that involved a married white woman performing oral on many strangers including black men. I told her it was gross and she agreed but she said she just thought it was interesting that she didn’t masturbate to it. At some point she mentioned how so many of the Amateur videos were of wives with black men and asked me why a husband would want to see that- I said I didn’t know.... and she said "well you watch it". I can't figure out if that’s what she wants or if she is trying to see if that is what I want.


Your wife will respect you more if you come out and talk about it. She probably is feeling you out, just like you are with her. 

One thing that I have learned from all of what I am going through is there are many women out there that have the fantasy of "being taken" by multiple men. For my wife it's all about attention it's two strong men trying to please her and all of the attention is on her. Much like a man with two woman, what (straight) man wouldn't love that?

Maybe she has a fantasy of it? Just make sure that you keep fantasy, fantasy and reality, reality once they cross things can get very weird and bad if your not the type of person for it. If
You are and you and her want to cross that line then that's your decision.

Just be very careful if you open Pandora's box because it can't be closed again.


----------



## bfree

Machiavelli said:


> Sorry, but none of that is necessarily alpha in the sexual attraction department. How old are you and how often do women hit on you? At work and random, like at the grocery store.


I was going to say this exact thing as well. General Petraeus was alpha in his interactions with other men and military personel. He was totally beta when it came to women in a romantic setting. Its only alpha if women react to it.


----------



## Machiavelli

bfree said:


> I was going to say this exact thing as well. General Petraeus was alpha in his interactions with other men and military personel. He was totally beta when it came to women in a romantic setting. Its only alpha if women react to it.


That's an excellent example.


----------



## Greenpen

Guys, I not going to ramble on about me being macho...I do get hit on often and I'm comfortable around women. I don't think my wife views me as a sissy. I don't think that's a part of my issue. Thanks.


----------



## lovelygirl

The tone in your posts is everything but alpha. You're far away from it.
Your posts are filled with e sense of insecurity coming from your wife's fantasies. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

Believe me, when that "humiliation" becomes real there is nothing kinky or exciting about it.

My ex had a similar fascination, and she did actually make it happen for real.

I don't think showing a video has caused any such problems, or stirred the nest, if she is into now it's because she has probably always been into it, you just didn't know before now. What matters above all else is that you both have and respect your individual and marital boundaries.


----------



## Thundarr

Porn is fantasy. Hopefully she keeps it there since she will be accountable for her actions just like we all are. if you and she both have this type of fantasy then buy the appropriate toys and role play. Just don't mix fantasy with reality.


----------



## RandomDude

Greenpen said:


> I am a married white male in my late 20's. My wife and I have been married for almost 9 years. I often view interracial porn that is mostly homemade involving real white wives with black men. Over the years this has evolved for me, it initially was just me being turned on by the reality of homemade porn but then it moved on to wives and them cheating with black men and so on. I enjoy watching this because I think it’s dirty and kinky but I never fantasize about it being my wife with other men. I like the thought of the wives being dirty and their husbands being humiliated. I know that my wife knows that I have watched this (most likely from my browser history) because she has made reference in an argument about it in an attempt to piss me off by saying that because I enjoy interracial porn and such that there may be a possibility of me being gay or bi..lol. Anyway, I recently discovered by snooping on her phone that she has been watching interracial porn now almost exclusively. I have not mentioned that I found this at all but I did bring up porn and masturbation the other day during a normal conversation and she told me how she had made herself orgasm twice while watching a man perform oral on a woman. She however, did not mention how it was a black man in the video…I only know this because I watched part of the video while on her phone and it was the same as she described. In the past ( as far as I know) she was never attracted to black men but I think I may have triggered her to watch the porn I was watching therefore implanting the fantasy. To get to the point, I do not want my wife sleeping with other men at all and I think she may have got that impression from what I have been watching. I feel that her new found fantasy may become an obsession and she will lose interest in me and I am reluctant to talk to her about it because If she knows I don’t approve it may become more appealing to her like putting gas on the fire for lack of other words… What should I do?? Just to clarify, the type of porn I am referring to is not just regular interracial porn, It is homemade interracial cheating wife porn. Infidelity is the whole object of the fantasy, that's the reason for my concern for her viewing it.


It's just a fantasy, sheez, not like you have to do it or be wrapped around it to the point you want to risk your marriage for it. Like hey, I fantasise having twin women at the same time, would be an experience, but nope, not happening, and my wife fantasises about wearing a strap-on and bending over, errr... NO WAY, not happening. No way in hell.

So fk it, fantasies are fantasies. Besides fantasies are always better than realities anyways.



Hope1964 said:


> So why would it lead to her cheating?? I watch girl on girl sometimes, that doesn't mean I want to experience it for real.


And that's why I STILL can't stop believing that ALL women are bi-sexual or bi-in-denial. :rofl:


----------



## AlphaHalf

Stop watching interracial porn. Keep your porn segregated. *You've underestimated the Power of the Darkside*...........seriously just talk to her and tell her what your worried about. Have some fun with it.....Heck, maybe you can smother yourself in brown makeup and get busy with her. Get your kink on, think outside the box and role play.


----------



## janesmith

AlphaHalf said:


> Stop watching interracial porn. Keep your porn segregated. *You've underestimated the Power of the Darkside*............


:lol:
:rofl:
dude. seriously?:rofl:


----------



## kcjones

Like many have posted, its common for someone to worry about what their partner fantasizes about, especially if they don't see how they fit in to that fantasy. If you were watching a fair amount of porn with asian women, how would your wife feel? I bet you would truthfully say that watching asian women in porn isn't driving you to cheat. So you should expect the same of your wife.

My advice is first to relax. Second, get some wine/beer and both of you discuss your fantasies in bed. Use this to your advantage. Worst case, buy some black condoms and enjoy your wife. Trust me, she will enjoy you just the same. If you don't believe me, talk to guys who have wives who read 50 shades of Grey.


----------



## PHTlump

wifelover said:


> Is the porn somehow dirtier or kinkier or more threatening because it is interracial? If so, there is all kinds of screw up going on there. I get that one might be worried if your wife is having adultery fantasies. I don't get why it is more threatening if she is having INTERRACIAL adultery fantasies.


As I understand it, cuckold fantasies center around the humiliation of the husband. So a black man, with a larger penis than the husband, would add to the humiliation, which adds to the excitement.

As for interracial porn not being politically correct, what can we say? The heart wants what it wants.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

It seems to be both you and your wife are dancing around this topic. I don't think you're going to get any level of comfort until you have an open and frank discussion with her. I suspect you're both on the same page...it's arousing...but not something you would ever consider doing. Getting that out in the open will allow both of you to breathe a big sigh of relief. 

...then maybe you can make good use of that increased arousal...with each other.


----------



## Vanguard

Why do you like to watch cuckold porn? Is it because you fantasize about being cuckolded? 

Or because you want to be the one who cuckolds someone else? 

I sometimes am enticed by the thought of taking someone else's woman, but I don't understand why someone would want to fantasize about their wife being with someone else. 

What the hell is wrong with men today?

*EDIT:* Give me her number and I'll make sure she LOVES white guys!


----------



## Revel

Greenpen said:


> ... I am reluctant to talk to her about it because If she knows I don’t approve it may become more appealing to her like putting gas on the fire for lack of other words…


In a healthy relationship, you can discuss fantasies. It's common to have some fantasies and you don't really want in real life. I have them, and I can tell my wife about them without fearing that she'll want them in real life. She also doesn't fear that I'll want them in real life. 

Also, we should all realize that not all of our turn-ons make sense. Someone might try to argue "That shouldn't turn you on!" Well, sometimes it does. We just accept it for what it is.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Why are you so scared to talk to your wife about this? 

You are afraid - "like putting gas on the fire" As is "OMG then what?" Whimper, cower....

Chuck some water on it for f sakes. 

You are the Alpha after all are you not?


----------



## coupdegrace

Revel said:


> In a healthy relationship, you can discuss fantasies. It's common to have some fantasies and you don't really want in real life. I have them, and I can tell my wife about them without fearing that she'll want them in real life. She also doesn't fear that I'll want them in real life.


I agree somewhat, but you can't reveal everything. It's okay to divulge a fantasy you would like to have with your partner on an exclusive basis, but if you're thinking about threesomes or acts with other people, you're venturing into dangerous territory.


----------



## Thundarr

An interracial orgy should fix all of your problems . Yea do that.


----------



## kcjones

coupdegrace said:


> I agree somewhat, but you can't reveal everything. It's okay to divulge a fantasy you would like to have with your partner on an exclusive basis, but if you're thinking about threesomes or acts with other people, you're venturing into dangerous territory.


It really depends on the relationship between the two of you. The only thing that one should keep to themselves is fantasizing about a spouse's family member. Now that can't end well, but men and threesomes are assumed by all women.


----------



## yellowledbet

well that did not go as planned


----------



## Sunshine1234

Basically you're worried you've turned into the chump husband you've been snickering at.

Yeah, I bet she IS turned on. You should be worried!!!


----------



## ladybird

PBear said:


> So it's ok for you to watch it, but not her? I'm confused...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I totally agree.. What is good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## ladybird

My entire theory is this: If you wound't want you husband/wife doing it themselves then you shouldn't do it.


----------



## Wiserforit

So this is one of the invaders from that other forum, I suppose.

I had fantasies about doing a young asian girl. So I married one.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Pravius said:


> One thing that I have learned from all of what I am going through is there are many women out there that have the fantasy of "being taken" by multiple men. For my wife it's all about attention it's two strong men trying to please her and all of the attention is on her. Much like a man with two woman, what (straight) man wouldn't love that?
> 
> Maybe she has a fantasy of it? Just make sure that you keep fantasy, fantasy and reality, reality once they cross things can get very weird and bad if your not the type of person for it. If
> You are and you and her want to cross that line then that's your decision.
> 
> Just be very careful if you open Pandora's box because it can't be closed again.


My wife and I have at times fantasized this way while making love and it does add so much fuel to our fire however once the session is over ....... we're both in agreement that as HOT and erotic as the fantasy may be ....... opening this Pandora's Box is a nooo nooo !!!! 

Like others have said discuss this with her and be open. Maybe it can fuel and spice the fire in the bedroom and it's a win win situation but you and she would need to leave it at that ......... a fantasy.


----------



## blimilim

people who accuse him of not wanting her to watch this, are you serious? he is watching a fantasy- he cannot become a black man cuckolding a white wife! she can have a black man. which is fine, but they are married, maybe the sex isnt the same, and he isnt into open relationship. first of all, wait before you tell her how you feel- first check how she feels and why she watches it. maybe its nothing and she plays a little whith your insecurity and you need to show her strangth to make her aprecciate you. if she relates well to openess and isnt really into it, than try to be honest. if its a real strong fantasy for her, i have no idea.


----------



## curlysue321

There is a big difference between watching something and actually doing it. I watch movies all the time where people are shot doesn't mean I want to go out and shoot somebody.


----------



## sharkeey

You're a white guy worried your wife will leave you for a black guy, is that right?

One solution, although perhaps a bit extreme.. is to do the reverse of what Michael Jackson did. If he can look white, then you can look black. And you don't even have to do a nose job.

Gotta admit, there's one BIG benefit to being a black dude.


----------



## jaquen

Greenpen said:


> I am a married white male in my late 20's. My wife and I have been married for almost 9 years. I often view interracial porn that is mostly homemade involving real white wives with black men. Over the years this has evolved for me, it initially was just me being turned on by the reality of homemade porn but then it moved on to wives and them cheating with black men and so on. I enjoy watching this because I think it’s dirty and kinky but I never fantasize about it being my wife with other men. I like the thought of the wives being dirty and their husbands being humiliated. I know that my wife knows that I have watched this (most likely from my browser history) because she has made reference in an argument about it in an attempt to piss me off by saying that because I enjoy interracial porn and such that there may be a possibility of me being gay or bi..lol. Anyway, I recently discovered by snooping on her phone that she has been watching interracial porn now almost exclusively. I have not mentioned that I found this at all but I did bring up porn and masturbation the other day during a normal conversation and she told me how she had made herself orgasm twice while watching a man perform oral on a woman. She however, did not mention how it was a black man in the video…I only know this because I watched part of the video while on her phone and it was the same as she described. In the past ( as far as I know) she was never attracted to black men but I think I may have triggered her to watch the porn I was watching therefore implanting the fantasy. To get to the point, I do not want my wife sleeping with other men at all and I think she may have got that impression from what I have been watching. I feel that her new found fantasy may become an obsession and she will lose interest in me and I am reluctant to talk to her about it because If she knows I don’t approve it may become more appealing to her like putting gas on the fire for lack of other words… What should I do?? Just to clarify, the type of porn I am referring to is not just regular interracial porn, It is homemade interracial cheating wife porn. Infidelity is the whole object of the fantasy, that's the reason for my concern for her viewing it.


I think you have a strong cuckold fantasy, and assuming you do actually have a wife, you relish the idea of her being secretly attracted to Black men, and you coming home and finding her in the throws of passion. I wouldn't be surprised if _Mandingo_ was one of your favorite films.

And I think you're using TAM to play out the fantasy, by playing the worried husband, who is soooo terrified this wife is going to slip onto some Black c*ock.


----------



## jaquen

sharkeey said:


> You're a white guy worried your wife will leave you for a black guy, is that right?
> 
> One solution, although perhaps a bit extreme.. is to do the reverse of what Michael Jackson did. If he can look white, then you can look black. And you don't even have to do a nose job.
> 
> Gotta admit, there's one BIG benefit to being a black dude.


Michael Jackson had a legitimate disease called vitiligo, which has been medically confirmed at this point. He did not "turn White". That's an old, and frankly offensive, joke that totally belittles what suffers go through, and the sometimes tough choice they face when having to obliterate most of their remaining melanin just to get a somewhat even skin color.


----------



## sharkeey

Well he definitely had lots of work done to his nose.

Sorry to any low melanin folks that might have found my post to be offensive.


----------



## jaquen

sharkeey said:


> Well he definitely had lots of work done to his nose.


Yes, so have half the other Jackson. So have a lot of other Black people. Don't think any of then are trying to "turn White".

Off the soapbox. Please carry on with your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## MegD

This goes both ways. I'm sure she's no more likely to cheat because of it than you are...
Don't let your insecurities get the best of you and ruin something great. She even admitted to getting off to it, so it's not like she's hiding anything.

And apparently she likes it, so solve all your issues in one shot and watch it together =)


----------



## landon33

jaquen said:


> Michael Jackson had a legitimate disease called vitiligo, which has been medically confirmed at this point. He did not "turn White". That's an old, and frankly offensive, joke that totally belittles what suffers go through, and the sometimes tough choice they face when having to obliterate most of their remaining melanin just to get a somewhat even skin color.


Vitiligo? Please. 

It was skin bleaching, not that it matters.


----------



## jaquen

landon33 said:


> Vitiligo? Please.
> 
> It was skin bleaching, not that it matters.


Yes, vitiligo. There are picture of 70's, dark skinned, afro Michael Jackson where the depigmented spots are obvious. He was wearing dark brown make up for years to even out his tone. There are quite a few candid shots that catch the spots when the make up faded. His make up artist from the 80's and early 90's has gone on to confirm that they were using make up to even out his ever increasing spots.

And if that's not enough for you, the coroner who did his autopsy confirmed that he did, in fact, suffer from vitiligo. Is an official medical autopsy enough to satisfy you?

I'd suggest educating yourself on the matters next time before resorting to ignorance.


----------



## sharkeey

landon33 said:


> Vitiligo? Please.
> 
> It was skin bleaching, not that it matters.


Thats what I read also.


----------



## jaquen

This is the last post I am going to make on the matter, and that's only because the ignorance on a very real medical condition, one that Jackson has been proven, and confirmed to have suffered from, is facing incredible ignorance and that should not go unaddressed.

Vitiligo - PubMed Health

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2fipxaJfJ1qg9kuso1_500.jpg
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2fipxaJfJ1qg9kuso2_400.jpg

Michael Jackson autopsy report confirms singer suffered from vitiligo, wore wig, had tattooed makeup - NY Daily News

DID MICHAEL JACKSON BLEACH His Skin Or Did He Have The Skin Bleaching Disease Condition - Vitiligo?

Girl with vitiligo talks about Michael Jackson - YouTube

Michael Jackson - Vitiligo Pictures - YouTube

Done.


----------



## 45188

lol, I love this thread, because it cracks me up. Sucks this guy has to feel what so many women feel about porn. Insecurity. Just ask her straight out if she wants to have sex with a black guy. Are the guys bigger than you or something? Idk..


----------



## sharkeey

jaquen said:


> This is the last post I am going to make on the matter, and that's only because the ignorance on a very real medical condition, one that Jackson has been proven, and confirmed to have suffered from, is facing incredible ignorance and that should not go unaddressed.


jaquen, I'm curious.

Do you have vitiligo or are you an obsessed Michael Jackson fan?

Or both?


----------



## jaquen

sharkeey said:


> jaquen, I'm curious.
> 
> Do you have vitiligo or are you an obsessed Michael Jackson fan?
> 
> Or both?


Uh no, I am not an "obsessed" Michael Jackson fan. He was a great artist, but I own one album from him, which I haven't even seen in years.

And no I do not have vitiligo, though I've known a couple people with the condition.

What I am is somebody who abhors willful ignorance, and prejudice. A little knowledge goes a long way, and seldom takes long to acquire.


----------



## Greenpen

blimilim said:


> people who accuse him of not wanting her to watch this, are you serious? he is watching a fantasy- he cannot become a black man cuckolding a white wife! she can have a black man. which is fine, but they are married, maybe the sex isnt the same, and he isnt into open relationship. first of all, wait before you tell her how you feel- first check how she feels and why she watches it. maybe its nothing and she plays a little whith your insecurity and you need to show her strangth to make her aprecciate you. if she relates well to openess and isnt really into it, than try to be honest. if its a real strong fantasy for her, i have no idea.


Thank you, I think you along with a few others have the best understanding of what I am trying to say. I took your advice and tried to show my strength to her and reestablish myself as the man she needs and wants and I think that over the past week or so I have been successful. However this subject came up the other night once we came home from having drinks and it didn't go to well. Earlier that night in casual conversation I brought it up and she told me about one of the scenes she had watched. Later, (while buzzed) I brought up that I was not comfortable with her watching that type of fantasy and she became angry and blamed me for her ever watching it in the first place and that she would watch it out of spite. Eventually I explained and promised that I just wouldn't watch it if she wouldn't and she agreed...but I don't believe her. When I came home from being out yesterday the search history had been deleted. I mean I did start it, I just hope it stays a fantasy for her.


----------



## Kaboom

Greenpen said:


> @HOPE 1964- No, my wife has never shared that she would want that. But some things have been odd, like, part of what has pushed me to post this is. After I saw her porn I wanted to feel her out about it. Yesterday morning we made love for the first time in over a week (we had a small argument leading to no sex for a while.) Later in the day I said I was still frisky and suggested we be adventurous and head to the room and watch porn. I insisted she pick the videos and the first thing she brought up was a MMF three-way (white ppl and directed). Later on, she brought up Adult theater porn she said she had seen but grossed her out that involved a married white woman performing oral on many strangers including black men. I told her it was gross and she agreed but she said she just thought it was interesting that she didn’t masturbate to it. At some point she mentioned how so many of the Amateur videos were of wives with black men and asked me why a husband would want to see that- I said I didn’t know.... and she said "well you watch it". I can't figure out if that’s what she wants or if she is trying to see if that is what I want.


I'm embarrassed to say I have some experience in this department.

From what you are saying, I think it's a strong indicator that she is interested in that type of porn- And everyone here is assuming it's all about humiliation, and that's not quite right either.

There's several different scenarios with that type of porn- some husbands AND wives like to do that classic style of humiliation, but a good portion of it (like the theater one) is simply that the white guy IS the alpha, the fantasy is that his wife is a ****/wh0re and they both play a part in it. For her, she gets to be "taken" by several guys, she's there for no other reason than to be passed around for their pleasure. To her, THAT is the turn on, and being ganged like that is undoubtedly a huge turn on for some types of women. The husband in this case retains power because she is HIS wh0re, and he's letting guys use her like a object, he's controlling his wife while at the same time, allowing these guys to use her. For couples who do this, it's a turn on for all parties. 

Couples need to be on the same page for any type of cuckoldry, that goes without saying.

Getting back to you and your wife- clearly you are both turned on by it, but you need to talk ASAP about it, be honest about it, and discuss what type is turning you both on, and hopefully it's the same type. Then you need to decide if it's just something to fantasize about, or if you/her really want to take it to the level of reality- It's clear that you don't, but she might. You've already made it clear to her that you are horrified by that thought, and that may have done some damage to the honesty of your discussions about it- she may clam up and keep it to herself, and then you will be in trouble..

Get it out in the open dude- whatever pandoras box you opened- you need to understand that YOU did open it, and need to address it as fast as possible. honesty is your only way out.

Feel free to message me if you want more insight into it.


----------



## youkiddingme

Then again it may have nothing to do with humiliation or power. There are many reasons she may find it stimulating. For her it may simply be a bit of forbidden fruit.... the attraction of the forbidden... the power of the exotic experience of doing what is so taboo... or it may have to do with what she has heard or seen of their size. 

Talk to her. TAlk without emotions and judgment. You actually have a wonderful opportunity to open yourselves up to knowing one another even better. Find out what interests her! I think that is exciting and would love it if my wife would open up more!


----------



## tacoma

wifelover said:


> Is the porn somehow dirtier or kinkier or more threatening because it is interracial? If so, there is all kinds of screw up going on there. I get that one might be worried if your wife is having adultery fantasies. I don't get why it is more threatening if she is having INTERRACIAL adultery fantasies. Also, frankly, I am at a loss as to why it's fine for you to use porn to indulge in fantasies about other women but it isn't alright for your wife to use porn the same way.
> 
> I am at a loss. Then again, I think that porn is pretty destructive. I just think it bizarre that you think it gets to be destructive for her but not for you.


It's not the interracial aspect it's that the porn he's talking about is cuckolding which is where a wife cheats on her husband with another(better) man.

I think it's the infidelity aspect that has him stressed.

Porn is fantasy I wouldn't worry about it OP.


----------



## Goldmember357

Kaboom said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I have some experience in this department.
> 
> From what you are saying, I think it's a strong indicator that she is interested in that type of porn- And everyone here is assuming it's all about humiliation, and that's not quite right either.
> 
> There's several different scenarios with that type of porn- some husbands AND wives like to do that classic style of humiliation, but a good portion of it (like the theater one) is simply that the white guy IS the alpha, the fantasy is that his wife is a ****/wh0re and they both play a part in it. For her, she gets to be "taken" by several guys, she's there for no other reason than to be passed around for their pleasure. To her, THAT is the turn on, and being ganged like that is undoubtedly a huge turn on for some types of women. The husband in this case retains power because she is HIS wh0re, and he's letting guys use her like a object, he's controlling his wife while at the same time, allowing these guys to use her. For couples who do this, it's a turn on for all parties.
> 
> Couples need to be on the same page for any type of cuckoldry, that goes without saying.
> 
> Getting back to you and your wife- clearly you are both turned on by it, but you need to talk ASAP about it, be honest about it, and discuss what type is turning you both on, and hopefully it's the same type. Then you need to decide if it's just something to fantasize about, or if you/her really want to take it to the level of reality- It's clear that you don't, but she might. You've already made it clear to her that you are horrified by that thought, and that may have done some damage to the honesty of your discussions about it- she may clam up and keep it to herself, and then you will be in trouble..
> 
> Get it out in the open dude- whatever pandoras box you opened- you need to understand that YOU did open it, and need to address it as fast as possible. honesty is your only way out.
> 
> Feel free to message me if you want more insight into it.


very interesting seeing you have experience with this. 

I never before thought the man would view his wife as essentially property, his *****. So its all about power, degradation it seems.

Very sick if you ask me.

I don't see how any man would want to view his wife as a *****.


----------



## Greenpen

Goldmember357 said:


> very interesting seeing you have experience with this.
> 
> I never before thought the man would view his wife as essentially property, his *****. So its all about power, degradation it seems.
> 
> Very sick if you ask me.
> 
> I don't see how any man would want to view his wife as a *****.


For me this is the FANTASY and I normally don't picture the women in the film as my wife. It's as if I have another wife and she is a ***** and I like to see her pleasured and used......Now I'm sure you may now understand why it is that it bothers me that my real wife is into this.


----------



## youkiddingme

But what if that is not the appeal for your wife? What if like you watching it, it is simply an aphrodisiac? Watching the forbidden, taboo act just gets her blood flowing! What if it is just a major turn on just like it is for you? 
I think you just need to loosen up and get to the point that you can have a level headed un-emotional discussion. It could just be that the two of you are into the same thing.... and instead of being so messed up about it...learn to enjoy it together.


----------



## StillSearching

My wife wants to watch Micheal Jackson in a porno with 2 white MILFs.
Now she wants to live it! 

J/k Man I see where your coming from and having an attractive wife makes it all the easier for her to try it. I would keep her close and let her know you know what she's been watching. Tell her you real concerns. I'm sure she will tell you where she really stands with it.


----------



## Greenpen

So I sent my wife an email, I used some of ya'lls advice. Please let me know what you think!


"Hey Baby,
I wanted to write because of the talk we had the other night about porn didn’t turn out well. I realize that I never should have brought up the subject when I was drunk but of course I was drunk and my insecurities on that particular subject came out. I’m writing in hopes that we can have a level headed un-emotional discussion. I know I started all this and it would be wrong for me to tell you not to watch that and I am not going to ask you to stop. If it is just fantasy for you then that’s all it is, but I would like to caution you about that area. Over the years this has evolved for me, I never would have thought that I would watch things like that and it is embarrassing for me. Porn really is evil, it initially was just me being turned on by the reality of homemade porn but then it moved on to wives and then it moved on to me watching them cheating….and then as you can see most of the cheating involve black men and so on. I don’t find black men attractive but the act of what is going on is the turn on for me, I’m just into nasty women, I think what they are doing is gross which somehow has made it appealing. I enjoy watching this because I think it’s dirty and kinky but I want you to know that I NEVER imagine that you are the woman in the videos. I’m sure that you can see why you watching that makes me nervous since it’s the wife who is the center of the infidelity. I think that somehow if I push you away from it it would just make it more appealing to you but also if I encourage it we will have the same outcome. Maybe I’m looking wayyy to much into this, IDK. but I want us to have a healthy relationship with trust. I want to make it clear that I love and respect you way too much to ever even think of allowing anyone else to touch you. Here are a few things that I am comfortable with and if you would like to discuss anything else I would be happy to listen. I do enjoy watching porn with you and would feel comfortable watching whatever you desired, I feel we can draw lines and make our own boundaries together. The only things dealing with other people would be - In the future if you wanted I would be willing to allow either a male or a female to watch us **** while they masturbate. I would enjoy watching another couple or letting them watch us or have same room sex. These are not things that I want or need, just throwing it out there in the event you wanted to ever spice it up and do something different. I love you and I hope this has been helpful and I am anxious to hear your thoughts."


----------



## Chaparral

And if the other guy looks like he is doing a lot better job than you....................................


----------



## Chaparral

I wish you would run this kind of email here first. You sound wimpy, needy and desperate.

You just keep digging your hole deeper and deeper. If she is not disgusted by this you should really be worried.


----------



## Greenpen

chapparal said:


> I wish you would run this kind of email here first. You sound wimpy, needy and desperate.
> 
> You just keep digging your hole deeper and deeper. If she is not disgusted by this you should really be worried.


Wimpy, needy and desperate? 
I'm trying to be understanding and make things worse, I do feel that I led her down that road and I'm trying not to make it worse. And you said "And if the other guy looks like he is doing a lot better job than you.." -If I was worried about that then I wouldnt want her to watch any porn at all. I'll check out your link.


----------



## Kaboom

Goldmember357 said:


> very interesting seeing you have experience with this.
> 
> I never before thought the man would view his wife as essentially property, his *****. So its all about power, degradation it seems.
> 
> Very sick if you ask me.
> 
> I don't see how any man would want to view his wife as a *****.


Porn is a multi billion dollar industry- perhaps in the top ten global industries in the world- I think I read that somewhere. Much of porn is some kind of fetish or kink. Some people into domination might not understand cucks, and some cucks can't understand why someone wants to be beaten with a cane so hard that their butt starts bleeding. Sick to you is normal to others. I'm only suggesting you don't be quick to judge, nearly everyone has some sort of kinky turn-on's and they are vastly different.


----------



## Kaboom

Greenpen said:


> Wimpy, needy and desperate?
> I'm trying to be understanding and make things worse, I do feel that I led her down that road and I'm trying not to make it worse. And you said "And if the other guy looks like he is doing a lot better job than you.." -If I was worried about that then I wouldnt want her to watch any porn at all. I'll check out your link.


I read your letter and understand why you are getting those responses. I guess I should have spelled it out a little clearer, but I've been very busy the last few days and haven't kept up on this conversation.

So.. You know she's watched **** porn, but is hesitant to discuss it, and instead brings up "safer" threesome porn when you asked her to show you what turns her on (video wise). What you haven't established is whether she actually wants to do it or just fantasize about it. The way you framed the questions to her in your email are going to be difficult for her to answer, at best. You see, if she is thinking about wanting to try out a threesome or a **** situation, you've already shot her down, and made it clear that there's no way you can handle it, yet at the same time, you've asked her to be open and honest about it. 

I don't see how she can be, when she already knows that you cannot handle the truth (if it does happen to be the truth), but even if it's just fantasy to her, you've come off as insecure with it to the point that she will probably feel that she cannot be open and honest about that either.

You've created quite a dilemma and I'm not sure how to advise you of getting past it without some damage done or serious dishonestly.

I guess what you need to ask yourself is:
*what if she really wants to try it out?

-If she does, how can she be honest with you about it? How can she approach the subject, knowing how you will react? There's no real "meet in the middle" ground when it comes to this, so would you be willing to end it if she did it without you, or behind your back? Would you be ending it if she did it with you or in front of you? You need to understand yourself a little better I think.

I do have a hard time giving you advice on this, as I don't have that insecurity or jealousy factor tied into my personal structure. There was a time where I did, and things did not go well at all, but that was also because the woman at that time wasn't being open and honest about any of it. 

And right now I fear that your wife is not going to be open and honest with you either- your letter is bad because it reinforces her possible decision to be dishonest- if she's considering it, of course.

we need to figure out how to undo the damage you've done.


----------



## Chaparral

Greenpen said:


> Wimpy, needy and desperate?
> I'm trying to be understanding and make things worse, I do feel that I led her down that road and I'm trying not to make it worse. And you said "And if the other guy looks like he is doing a lot better job than you.." -If I was worried about that then I wouldnt want her to watch any porn at all. I'll check out your link.


Watch porn and watching someone next to you is completely diferent. One is a fantasy the other is real life. Before you do this you beter check the statistics for divorce after a couple start swinging etc. It ain't pretty. One always gets jealous, ie the husband because that s human nature. I personally have never heard of a couple that started this up staying together. Hell, in the last forty years I only know of one couple that stayed together after the wife started going out on GNOs.


----------



## Kaboom

Actually, the statistics are pretty positive. I'm sure we could find examples online that suggest positive and negative outcomes, but typically swinging couples tend to be happier and the divorce rates are lower than traditional couples. I did a simple google search on "statistics on couples who swing" and the first few results were all positive.

It goes without saying that any couple considering it should absolutely be on the same page. Swinging will definitely worsen an already bad marriage, or if there's trust issues, communication, or other issues, it will not lead to anything good. Those marriages are pretty much doomed anyways.


----------



## Greenpen

Thanks all, I agree that I may have corner into not being honest, she responded and didnt really mention the porn that much at all, it seems she wanted me to feel comfortable and not worry about infidelity...here it is.

"Okay so I would just like to start off by saying that I agree with you that that conversation should have never taken place while drunk. Secondly, I think that you are feeling what I have felt all too long ago. I knew that the perversions you were viewing would put ideas in your head and they did. On the flip side of that I do not have fantasies like you do. Maybe because I'm not so far into it, I don't know....onto the suggestions. I don't mind watching with you either but I believe that having someone else in the room is just one step away from a threesome which I am not willing to participate in. I think it's extremely dangerous to our marriage and honestly it makes me believe that you really want to get someone else involved but are just too afraid to say it. Can you imagine ****ing me and a thinking that I'm looking at him while he beats off the whole time. And I can't imagine that you would be starting at some girl ****ing herself when you're supposed to be looking at me. When you act on perversions like this you practically INVITE infidelity into your marriage. If you need to spice things up then we will have to come up with something else because that is not an option for me."


----------



## Chaparral

Your wife is a lot smarter than you. You need to apologize to her. She gets it.


----------



## youkiddingme

I really think this all reveals how the two of you need to learn to communicate. I am amazed that your discussions with her are occuring through emails and not face to face. You really need to learn to talk.... to share thoughts and ideas... to learn to get to know one another and open up more fully. It just sounds like there are some serious communication issues here. So, this could all be a really good thing if you two would take the opportunity to learn to open up, to listen, and to look into one anothers hearts!!!!


----------



## Chaparral

_The men in couples who swing more often experience jealousy. Their jealousy centers primarily around the issues of sex and men desiring their wives; women who experience jealousy are more concerned with their husbands leaving them for one of the swinging partners.

Guilt is another issue that swinging couples must deal with -- and it's often what leads these couples to seek therapy or to divorce. What can happen is that one partner becomes dissatisfied with the swinging lifestyle but feels pressured to continue it to save their marriage. 

It can also be challenging for swinging couples to seek marital therapy because they fear being judged as deviant or socially unacceptable. In my therapy practice, I have worked with couples who are living this lifestyle in a successful manner and managing the emotional challenges. These couples have created strong boundaries around the sexual experience with other partners that include only swinging with other married couples, never separating from each other during the sexual experience and always arriving together and leaving together. It seems that having well-defined and clear boundaries around the swinging experience helps these couples keep jealousy in check.

I have also dealt with the damage that this lifestyle choice can create when one spouse no longer desires multiple sexual partners but wants a monogamous life. In these situations, the couple has divorced. _


Here is an excerpt from the first article that seemed to say swinging was good. From the few I reviewed, none seemed unbiased or well done.

Sometimes you just have to use common sense instead of trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## one_strange_otter

All porn is fake......


----------



## tacoma

one_strange_otter said:


> All porn is fake......


Next you'll be telling me there's no Santa Claus....

:scratchhead:


----------



## Kaboom

one_strange_otter said:


> All porn is fake......


Just like wrestling!

Oh wait, it's scripted.. those hits would still cripple a normal person.

Same with porn. It's scripted, it's heavily edited. But the P still went into the V ..


----------



## Chaparral

Greenpen said:


> Thanks all, I agree that I may have corner into not being honest, she responded and didnt really mention the porn that much at all, it seems she wanted me to feel comfortable and not worry about infidelity...here it is.
> 
> "Okay so I would just like to start off by saying that I agree with you that that conversation should have never taken place while drunk. Secondly, I think that you are feeling what I have felt all too long ago. I knew that the perversions you were viewing would put ideas in your head and they did. On the flip side of that I do not have fantasies like you do. Maybe because I'm not so far into it, I don't know....onto the suggestions. I don't mind watching with you either but I believe that having someone else in the room is just one step away from a threesome which I am not willing to participate in. I think it's extremely dangerous to our marriage and honestly it makes me believe that you really want to get someone else involved but are just too afraid to say it. Can you imagine ****ing me and a thinking that I'm looking at him while he beats off the whole time. And I can't imagine that you would be starting at some girl ****ing herself when you're supposed to be looking at me. When you act on perversions like this you practically INVITE infidelity into your marriage. If you need to spice things up then we will have to come up with something else because that is not an option for me."


You really need to buy/download MARRIED MAN SEX LIFE PRIMER at amazon.com or somewhere else. It isn't a sex manual but you need to learn more about how women think.(As do we all)


----------



## asianwoman

I'm Asian and I like watching the same kind of porn you watched, because it was amater and no fake boobs and tons of make-up involved. But never in my mind that I thought I would try it or even imagine I'm the woman in the movie. If you worried that much then asked her why did she enjoyed that kind and tell her about your fear. Love watching certain porn does not mean you want to do it to me.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Kaboom said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I have some experience in this department.
> 
> From what you are saying, I think it's a strong indicator that she is interested in that type of porn- And everyone here is assuming it's all about humiliation, and that's not quite right either.
> 
> There's several different scenarios with that type of porn- some husbands AND wives like to do that classic style of humiliation, but a good portion of it (like the theater one) is simply that the white guy IS the alpha, the fantasy is that his wife is a ****/wh0re and they both play a part in it. For her, she gets to be "taken" by several guys, she's there for no other reason than to be passed around for their pleasure. To her, THAT is the turn on, and being ganged like that is undoubtedly a huge turn on for some types of women. The husband in this case retains power because she is HIS wh0re, and he's letting guys use her like a object, he's controlling his wife while at the same time, allowing these guys to use her. For couples who do this, it's a turn on for all parties.
> 
> Couples need to be on the same page for any type of cuckoldry, that goes without saying.


To often folks immediately think of the cuckhold aspect of sharing a wife but the above i think is a huge turnon for couples fantasizing about a scenario that was described.

It can be very empowering for both male and female and a win-win for the couple since it does add spice to their intimacy !


----------



## Greenpen

Omgitsjoe said:


> It can be very empowering for both male and female and a win-win for the couple since it does add spice to their intimacy !


Thanks all! I have tried to continue with writing her on the subject to show my interest in her fantasies but she has stopped talking, also she hasn't been very sexual at all with me lately but I know she is watching the porn while I'm at work, I think I may have scarred her off when I finally came out that I was frustrated that she wasn't attempting to get off with me but she was watching porn. I admit that I may have been overly insecure about it because she told me I was just being crazy and that it was just coincidence that when she got in the mood I was at work. I didn't mention it but it was strange to me that she had erased the history so I couldn't see what she had been watching....I guess what I'm getting at is I think she is now wanting BBC and wont tell me. I want to have fun with her but I don't want to end up actually getting ****'d later on down the road. Damned if I do, Damned if I don't...


----------



## Kaboom

Greenpen said:


> Thanks all! I have tried to continue with writing her on the subject to show my interest in her fantasies but she has stopped talking, also she hasn't been very sexual at all with me lately but I know she is watching the porn while I'm at work, I think I may have scarred her off when I finally came out that I was frustrated that she wasn't attempting to get off with me but she was watching porn. I admit that I may have been overly insecure about it because she told me I was just being crazy and that it was just coincidence that when she got in the mood I was at work. I didn't mention it but it was strange to me that she had erased the history so I couldn't see what she had been watching....I guess what I'm getting at is I think she is now wanting BBC and wont tell me. I want to have fun with her but I don't want to end up actually getting ****'d later on down the road. Damned if I do, Damned if I don't...


Clearly, you need to address the communication issues. Writing emails isn't working. I think you said trying to discuss it with her isn't working. I wouldn't worry about her deleting her history, unless you have a reason to believe that she's posting on hookup sites to try and live out the fantasy (without you)? She may be more interested in getting gangbanged than involving you, which she probably now sees as a buzzkill instead of a turn-on. 

I can understand your frustration with this, the communication breakdown is unfortunate. I wish I knew the magic words to give you to open those doors back up, but only you know her and how she communicates. You need to find a way to talk directly with her about your sex life together, and the fantasizing in a way that she feels comfortable with being open and honest with you. If that means having to play into her fantasies (discussion-wise) then do it. You need to find out where she's coming from and how far she wants to go with it. She will do it with or without you if that's what she wants.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

You both need to stop with the porn. You need to focus on each other. All this seems to be doing, is messing up your sex life.

Your wife getting off on porn and not wanting to be with you is wrong. 

Maybe she felt like you were obsessed with it and wanted to understand it better. Porn is highly arousing and can be difficult to stop watching once you start. it can be quite addictive.

Also you were worried she would cheat, is that because you yourself are worried you might one day cheat? If not I apologise?

But yes you both should be able to get each other off, and be able to focus on having a great relationship with each other, rather then using up your sexual energy on porn all the time.

And many women like to believe that they are the most attractive to their spouse. You watching a lot of this type of porn was something she couldn't really compete with, or fullfill. Perhaps she felt like she wasn't enough.


----------



## superstition

Hope1964 said:


> People usually tell their spouse they 'have a fantasy of a MMF threesome' or whatever other threesome they want, when they already have a certain someone in mind. In other words, when they start thinking of cheating, or already are. They don't want to actually cheat, and in their twisted minds they think they can get their spouse to agree to it then it isn't cheating. They don't REALLY want you involved, they're just involving you to assuage their conscience.


People invariably, especially men, look down on MMF threesomes and speculate wildly like you're doing here. This is why, for instance, porn that involves men touching is classified as "bisexual" and porn involving women together is classified as "straight".

Women who are interested in MMF threesomes often are turned on by seeing two guys together. This isn't surprising since so many men are turned on by seeing two women. It's just that many heterosexual men don't want to grant women equality in terms of sexuality, so they claim the women are bad and just trying to cheat.

I would rather have a spouse who is honest about what she is looking for sexually than someone who either does cheat or is unfulfilled. Humans are not naturally monogamous, and so many marriages are unhappy or end prematurely because people want to pretend otherwise.


----------



## superstition

The porn-phobia makes me laugh, too. Porn doesn't hurt people any more than junk food hurts people. People choose to abuse porn or junk food. Both of them have their place, especially porn.

Now, I can understand being offended by a spouse watching extreme porn. Some of it is upsetting. However, people need to remember that there is a big difference between fantasy and reality. People should be free to fantasize without their spouses acting like a warden, as if a fantasy means they're a bad person.

We were given imagination to use it. This isn't Puritan America anymore. Just try to have fun and be safe. I do support having limits for certain types of porn, though. I would not support my spouse buying snuff porn, for instance.


----------



## RiFFDoGG

She's probably fantasizing on what it would be like to be with a black man!


----------

